# Phone costs



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

What is your monthly phone bill (land and cellphone if you have both) total? Mine is $100 per *year*. Yup, per year.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

$20 month, $240 year. Cell phone only, no land line. Koodo. Unlimited Canada wide calling, text messages. No data. It does not include any phone cost-I bought an unlocked phone on Amazon.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

That's only possible if you have a cell phone you essentially don't use.

I don't get the point of this thread. If you're going to brag about how cheap your phone is, shouldn't you explain how you achieved it?

I have unlimited calls & texts and 5 GB/month of data for $480/year taxes in.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I have unlimited calling, anywhere in Canada, anytime of day. $20 per month. I was on Koodo pay per use, then they sent me this offer six months ago so I grabbed it. I think that I was paying $13 when I was on pay as you go. DW pays $35month for the same package.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I use SpeakOut for my cellphone and Bell for my landline.

SpeakOut is fairly good for pay as you play with $0.30/per minute for all incoming and outgoing local and Canada Wide calls. It has free Voicemail, Caller ID, Call Waiting and Incoming Text messages. The big thing for me compared to the other pay as you play services is that there is 365 day expiration on all top ups, and then the standard rule that any unused time rolls over when you buy more.

Since I don't use the cell phone too often, it doesn't cost much over a year. I added a $10 a month rider that gives me a pitifully small amount of internet data that I find is suffice for the number of times during the month that I need it. But, when you're out, and you really need the internet, it's a blessing. So altogether I suppose my cell phone costs about $15 a month including data.

I also pay about $60 a month for my Bell Home Phone that I use to receive calls from telemarketers. It's included in bundling, so it gets me a free $20 PVR for my FIBE TV. Bundling also use to offer an additional $2 or $3 as a result of having the home phone, but Bell foolishly dropped that perk. So I guess my Home Phone landline costs $60 - $20 = $40 a month to receive calls from telemarketers.

I've tossed around dropping the Bell Home Phone, but haven't done that yet.

For those that have actually done that (and I don't mean young people that haven't spent a lifetime with a home phone), how has it been only having a cell phone without a landline?

ltr


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We dropped our land land five/six years ago after selling our home. We came back from extended travel and decided that there was really no point in having a land line. Have not missed it at all. In fact, we just gave away of 5 phone handset package to a friend. One of those things we kept for just in case but just in case never came to be.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

We pay C$4.67/month for Ooma (free calling throughout Canada from home phone)
My total cell phone usage over past 365 days on Knowroaming amounts to ~US$15.00, But there is a requirement to top up once a year for $25.00. This is for use in both Canada and USA when we travel there.
My wife uses Speakout. Also about C$25/yr.

So, annual cost for the two of us is about C$114.00 

I do use my cell phone on wifi at marina, golf course and elsewhere where free wifi is available. For voice calls I use Google Voice (free calls anywhere in North America from cell or laptop))

Of course, when at home Ooma and wifi require internet access. We use Start.ca. Costs about $50/month. Not much of that relates to phone use.

Like Ian, I bought a smart phone (Motorola Moto e 2nd gen) Cost me C$69 less 10% on sale at Staples a while back. My wife uses a flip phone that we got once for about $15.00 when using AT&T Paygo.

Re Andrewsf's question about usage. I use my cell phone every time I need to make a call or access data when away from home. But as described, mostly on wifi.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

For me $0. My home phone is free through VOIP. I cheat and have my work phone for my cell. 

Otherwise, it’s a lot more than that as my spouse uses his cell as his business phone and is on conference calls all the time and needs long distance. We have add a family member so my kids are $10 / and they share the data.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

For my home phone landline I use MagicJack VOIP about $40.00 year. I ported my long held home phone number over. MJ then gives me "free" calls to Canada and the USA and I can either take the device with me snow-birding and/or when I get a message on it, it sends me a email which plays the message on my laptop.


My cell with Virgin 45.00 mth which includes paying for a new phone, 500 min "anytime" across Canada plus "free evening/weekends, unlimited txts, no data.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> I use SpeakOut for my cellphone and Bell for my landline.
> 
> SpeakOut is fairly good for pay as you play with $0.30/per minute for all incoming and outgoing local and Canada Wide calls. It has free Voicemail, Caller ID, Call Waiting and Incoming Text messages. The big thing for me compared to the other pay as you play services is that there is 365 day expiration on all top ups, and then the standard rule that any unused time rolls over when you buy more.
> 
> ...


It took us a few years of contemplating cutting the Telus phone (about $330 per yr) before we did it. We, like you, mostly use it to accommodate telemarketers or dentist reminders! Now use magicJack and ported our home number over, about $40 per yr, works fine.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Retiredguy said:


> It took us a few years of contemplating cutting the Telus phone (about $330 per yr) before we did it. We, like you, mostly use it to accommodate telemarketers or dentist reminders! Now use magicJack and ported our home number over, about $40 per yr, works fine.


Yeah, I see Ooma is another voip type system besides MagicJack that people appear pleased with as a phone replacement. I do kinda like having a phone in every room. I don't really carry my cell phone in my pocket all the time, so I'd always be looking for it if a call came. A voip system would solve that problem for sure.

ltr


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I see Ooma is another voip type system besides MagicJack that people appear pleased with as a phone replacement. I do kinda like having a phone in every room. I don't really carry my cell phone in my pocket all the time, so I'd always be looking for it if a call came. A voip system would solve that problem for sure.
> 
> ltr


I moved my home number over to a cell when I retired, about a month ago. It does take some getting used to carrying the phone around the house. But the benefit is that it’s always beside me.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I see Ooma is another voip type system besides MagicJack that people appear pleased with as a phone replacement. I do kinda like having a phone in every room. I don't really carry my cell phone in my pocket all the time, so I'd always be looking for it if a call came. A voip system would solve that problem for sure.
> 
> ltr


We have had Ooma for quite a few years now. Just the basic service at C$4.67 a month. The Ooma box is more expensive than what I see on MagicJack site. And Ooma basic only includes free calling in Canada while MagicJack includes USA. (We use Skype for USA) We could take our Ooma to USA when we snowbird, but the facility we stay at is run by Hilton Hotels and uses a hotel type internet system that wouldn't lend itself to VOIP. We do get incoming voicemail via Ooma app on cell or computer.

I would definitely look at both. There are also others like Fongo. 

Most don't provide 911 service.

We have base unit plus three wireless extensions throughout house. Same ones we used when we were on Bell.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a Telus landline because it is used to open the apartment door. Although it can be directed to a cell phone, we use it when we are subletting during snowbird time. $33/mo

We have a Magicjack number for calling us in Mexico. It also enables us to call Cdn 800 numbers from Mexico. I have had it for 9 years. 5-year plan for $108. $1.80/mo

My cell phone is on Rogers Paygo for $100/yr and I average $150/yr. $12.5/mo

DW got a new iPhone 8Plus last year and it cost net $149 with Virgin Mobile. Monthly is $65 including voice, text and data. We use it for Waze instead of our GPS. Next year we will be free to shop for a cheaper plan.

So total for voice is $112.3/mo.

(Data from Shaw adds $84/mo.)


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

andrewf said:


> That's only possible if you have a cell phone you essentially don't use.
> 
> I don't get the point of this thread. If you're going to brag about how cheap your phone is, shouldn't you explain how you achieved it?
> 
> I have unlimited calls & texts and 5 GB/month of data for $480/year taxes in.


I started the thread andrewf as the result of a debate on anther thread here on 'frugality' about using ATMs when travelling. On that thread, in an example of real life that I gave, it amounted to a debate over whether to do something to save $1.75 in costs from an overall spend of $15k. I suggested there were better things to discuss if people were looking for ways to save money. Phone cost is one of those better things to discuss I believe.

It is clear from the responses so far that many here are spending far less per month on phone service than the average Canadian. That's good to see and some of the ways it is being done are quite interesting. While I think it would come as no surprise to anyone to hear that some people spend over $100 a month on phone service, I thought it might come as a surprise to some of the younger forum members to hear that some people are only spending that amount per year. it might make them wonder if they were spending their money as wisely as they might by adopting some of the methods mentioned here so far.

Stating a fact, is not bragging andrewf unless it is stated for the purpose of bragging and you have nothing on which to base such an assertion. 

For those wondering about dropping their land line, I too no longer have one. Like ian, we dropped it after a move and haven't found it any problem in any way. We use a combination of Virgin pay-as-you-go cellphone along with Skype and Apple Face Time. Even for local calls that are likely to last more than a couple of minutes (sitting on hold for example) I use Skype. The most prolific calls on my cellphone are from the Library telling me that a book I ordered has arrived for pick up. My wife regularly has Skype to Skype or Face Time calls to family in Scotland which last over an hour and cost $0. It's as easy to pick up the iPad and make a Skype/Face Time call as it is to pick up a landline and with a landline you don't get to see the person you are talking to which somehow makes those long distance calls to family seem much more like you are 'with' them than just a their voice on a landline does.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

andrewf said:


> I have unlimited calls & texts and 5 GB/month of data for $480/year taxes in.


That's pretty darn cheap for what you're getting. Before tax that would be less than $40 a month. 

Who is that with?

ltr


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

$118/mo land & cell with all the features/service I require. 
Money well spent.
I have no need or desire to be 'frugal'.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> $118/mo land & cell with all the features/service I require.
> Money well spent.
> I have no need or desire to be 'frugal'.


So you don't knock the idea around about dropping your landline?

ltr


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Longtimeago said:


> What is your monthly phone bill (land and cellphone if you have both) total? Mine is $100 per *year*. Yup, per year.


No data? Pay as you go?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

VOIP landline for work $6 per month taxes in unlimited long distance calling in Canada.

Personal cellphone (odd work call) $52 per month taxes included for 2 GB data + unlimited minutes and calls in Canada.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

like_to_retire said:


> So you don't knock the idea around about dropping your landline?
> 
> ltr


In our case, the landline is 'essentially' necessary for our home security system AND to let visitors in at the entrance gate to our lane of 11 houses. Not a big deal as part of the Shaw bundle and for the extra layer of security.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

like_to_retire said:


> That's pretty darn cheap for what you're getting. Before tax that would be less than $40 a month.
> 
> Who is that with?
> 
> ltr


Koodo Manitoba plan $48 with a 25% discount (employer benefit).


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Landline: $50 USD per year (varies on usage, but that's how much we spent last year) - VOIP.ms - this also includes our cellphone numbers as we use a data-only cellphone plan
Cell: $15/mo + tax - Fido data-only plan, combined with VOIP.ms for phone calls (and it now does texts too, which is awesome!!)


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

My Own Advisor said:


> No data? Pay as you go?


Already answered above.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> $118/mo land & cell with all the features/service I require.
> Money well spent.
> I have no need or desire to be 'frugal'.


LOL, this is the 'frugality' sub-forum OnlyMyOpinion. What are you doing here if you have no interest in being frugal? I would think anyone would have an interest in not spending more money than they need to on phone service. The operative word there is 'need'. Everyone will see their needs differently and that's fine but don't try to suggest that anyone who spends less than you do, does so because they 'need' to be frugal. It's called being smart, not stupid, in how you spend your money. I could be stupid and spend as much or more than you do, I could certainly afford to do so, but I'm not that stupid. 

I look at someone spending $1400 a year on phone service and find it laughable.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

After many years experience with service from all the major providers for business use and considerable travel throughout Canada, I wanted to go with Bell.

After about a half hour of discussion/haggling with the nice folks at my local Bell store, I ended up with $65.00 (they don’t publish it) for all Canada and 2G data, which is perfect for my needs.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

That's ok LTA. There you go again making critical judgements and insulting comments about individuals and situations you know nothing about. 
I have only the phone services I 'need', at a spending level that is prudent. 
While you are laughing at my stupidity, I am feeling the deepest sympathy for any spouse or family with the misfortune of having to live around you.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm a Magic Jack'er and its $40/Yr ('ish) with some nice features.
My cell is $85/mo with a pretty good package.
My wife has a company cell and its free.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> I look at someone spending $1400 a year on phone service and find it laughable.


I don't know about laughable, but I still don't understand why anyone would pay that much for phone service. I see young people who can't get their phones de-attached from their ears. Why? Surely there are better things to do? It is a modern day disease. And those who have it don't know they have it.

I read that in France, cell phones are no longer allowed at schools. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/11/france-to-ban-mobile-phones-in-schools-from-september. Maybe this should be done here too.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

agent99 said:


> I don't know about laughable, but I still don't understand why anyone would pay that much for phone service. I see young people who can't get their phones de-attached fr om their ears. Why? Surely there are better things to do? *It is a modern day disease. And those who have it don't know they have it.*


 ... no kidding and it's not just "young" people who have this 'disease' (or more like an addiction). It starts with the parents who permit this kind of addiction ... no different than the TV from yesteryear, a babysitting tool disguised as a tool in the event of an "emergency". I think cutting cold turkey from the cellphone would be next to impossible, unlike TV, due to the portable convenience of these phones, and all their smart features. 

The bright side from this disease is cellphone manufacturers are unlikely to go out of business for the next decade or possibly century. This ought to keep investors of these manufacturers very happy too.



> I read that in France, cell phones are no longer allowed at schools. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/11/france-to-ban-mobile-phones-in-schools-from-september. Maybe this should be done here too.


 ... good luck with that here=Canada or USA. Maybe there should be better education to teach students (and their parents) to use cellphones "responsibily" such as "not texting or reading your phone while you're crossing the street", for example. Never-mind of the extremely poor etiquette of constantly looking over your phone for the latest message in the presence of company.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> I started the thread andrewf as the result of a debate on anther thread here on 'frugality' about using ATMs when travelling. On that thread, in an example of real life that I gave, it amounted to a debate over whether to do something to save $1.75 in costs from an overall spend of $15k. I suggested there were better things to discuss if people were looking for ways to save money. Phone cost is one of those better things to discuss I believe.


Except that ian and I proved your terribly wrong in your assumptions based on our actual experience. Yet you continue to pretend that you are right.

I suspect you will do the same here, not fully understanding how people use their devices. I have a former friend who had a great solution for phone costs using google FI. Cheap yes. Sound quality poor. No local calling for friends. No texting without internet. A great solution without regard to usage.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

kcowan said:


> A great solution without regard to usage.


Maybe it's the usage that users should question. Do I really need to do that with a phone?


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

agent99 said:


> Maybe it's the usage that users should question. Do I really need to do that with a phone.


That likely should be considered for any spend. What value, benefit, or enjoyment are you getting in return for your dollars/time? 
You can spend $100 a year but never use the phone. You can spend $2500 a year but generate $10000 say as a social media influencer. I'm assuming most of us likely fall in the middle.  Realistically, the more you spend, the harder it likely is to get bang for your buck. In the end, you determine what you value. 

I have a great cell plan through work. Going to hate to lose it when I retire. I really need to get rid of my land line.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

milhouse said:


> I really need to get rid of my land line.


I keep saying that to myself, but I have reservations about several things. I really like the multiple handsets around the home so I don't have to carry my cell phone around. I can also use my landline to find my cell phone if I can't remember where I put it down (a failing of getting older). My landline never has a dead battery, and works in a power failure. I've also several times used my landline to phone my cell to check out how something works. The big one though is 911 location service. It would be a shame to be on the 15th floor of some condo or apartment building and need 911 if you couldn't give them your exact location. I guess I try and justify the landline as a form of insurance.

ltr


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

kcowan said:


> Except that ian and I proved your terribly wrong in your assumptions based on our actual experience. Yet you continue to pretend that you are right.
> 
> I suspect you will do the same here, not fully understanding how people use their devices. I have a former friend who had a great solution for phone costs using google FI. Cheap yes. Sound quality poor. No local calling for friends. No texting without internet. A great solution without regard to usage.


No, the best you could do is insist I could have saved $1.75 on a total spend of $15k for a trip. That hardly proved I was 'terribly wrong' kcowan.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

agent99 said:


> Maybe it's the usage that users should question. Do I really need to do that with a phone?


Yes, you are on the right track I think agent99. We do have to differentiate though between types of users. Someone who still has to work for a living will have different needs from someone who doesn't have to work for a living for example. You can't really be in one class and think your best answer will fit the other class. Millhouse has made just that point.

I think it might help some people if they stopped calling their 'device' a 'phone'. The definition of phone has been around a lot longer than the internet has. A phone is basically a device for one person to talk to another person who is in a physically different location. It might surprises some readers to discover how many people actually never use their 'phone' to talk to anyone. https://www.ft.com/content/a71da576-b636-11e5-b147-e5e5bba42e51

So if someone is in that group, then their 'data' usage is certainly going to be higher than someone who uses their phone only to talk! My question though would be if they use their phone for internet access primarly, then why do they also have an internet service in their home? It's the same question as why have a landline. 

I use my phone only for talking. I use my home internet provider for all my internet access on iPad and laptop. The only crossover in my use of both is using Skype and Face Time for longer calls.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

My monthly cellphone bill is $35 plus GST. I am with Freedom Mobile. Unlimited internet and Canada wide calling....


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

like_to_retire said:


> I keep saying that to myself, but I have reservations about several things. I really like the multiple handsets around the home so I don't have to carry my cell phone around. I can also use my landline to find my cell phone if I can't remember where I put it down (a failing of getting older). My landline never has a dead battery, and works in a power failure. I've also several times used my landline to phone my cell to check out how something works. The big one though is 911 location service. It would be a shame to be on the 15th floor of some condo or apartment building and need 911 if you couldn't give them your exact location. I guess I try and justify the landline as a form of insurance.
> 
> ltr


Interesting view and self-justification like_to_retire.

I do not carry my phone around the house. It sits on top of a bookcase in the family room. I never forget where it sits. And more often than not, I leave it sitting there when I am out of the house as well on say a short run to the store for milk. I only carry it on longer car journeys. It does sometimes have a dead battery. Re 911, perhaps you are not familiar with the latest regulations on that. Read here: https://crtc.gc.ca/eng/phone/911/can.htm If you are on the 15th floor with a GPS enabled smartphone, it will indeed give them your location although it will not tell them which floor I suppose. You'll need to be able to speak on the phone to do that. I don't think you can hang your hat on 911 as a justification in other words.

I'm trying to imagine why you would think you need to carry a cellphone around in your house after you have retired(or even before). I actually find that picture amusing. There is this thing called 'voicemail'. Do you jump up and answer your current landline handset if you are in the middle of eating dinner? Whoever is calling can call back or wait till you get around to checking your voicemail and return their call. The whole idea of having 5 handsets or having to carry your cellphone around in the house with you comes from the belief some people seem to have that they *must* answer every phone call they get, when it occurs. Who is in charge, you or the phone? LOL

You don't lose a phone that you keep in the same place all the time, that should be a simple and obvious answer to that point. As for the dead battery, you can get one of those charging stations that you sit your phone in when it is not in use. That charging station will be where you keep your phone and the battery will never be dead. Gee, that was hard to solve. Personally, I don't care if my phone battery goes dead. I'll charge it when I notice and deal with any voicemail messages from calls I missed. Getting rid of a landline is not about the difference in technology etc. between a landline and a cellphone, is is about a difference in attitude regarding how you use a phone.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Pointed out up thread why we have a land line (multiple cordless handsets). Also highly convenient for the hours DW spends talking with her daughters (all on Shaw so no LD charges). It will stay for home security and gate access reasons.

We both up'd our game with cell phones last Fall. She upgraded from an iPhone4SE to a Galaxy 5A and I upgraded from a 2008 vintage Nokia to a Galaxy S7 and retired our iPads. Our phones have become our Internet usage about one third of the time now and I use mine for navigation when/as necessary (my car does not have navigation). Just the way we like it for convenience. Bottom line is we don't care much about cost at all on things like this at age 70. Same as we don't care about restaurant expenses if/when we simply decide to go out and eat on the spur of the moment. Retirement is really about the freedom of doing what one wants if they have the means to do so.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> Yes, you are on the right track I think agent99. We do have to differentiate though between types of users. Someone who still has to work for a living will have different needs from someone who doesn't have to work for a living for example. You can't really be in one class and think your best answer will fit the other class. Millhouse has made just that point.
> 
> I think it might help some people if they stopped calling their 'device' a 'phone'. The definition of phone has been around a lot longer than the internet has. A phone is basically a device for one person to talk to another person who is in a physically different location. It might surprises some readers to discover how many people actually never use their 'phone' to talk to anyone. https://www.ft.com/content/a71da576-b636-11e5-b147-e5e5bba42e51
> 
> ...


I use my 'device' as for a phone a lot, both long distance and local. For work, face time isn't very professional or industry standard, and I make most of my conference calls on my cell when I am travelling between sites (hands free of course), so skype would also not work. I also use it as a GPS (data), I use it for the internet to research things, and I use it for texting, finding where my kids are. I also use my device as hotspot for when I am out of town, such as my cabin, or in places away from free wifi. These are all things that I do when out of my house, so my home internet wont help. I am out of my house more frequently than I am in my house. If you count waking hours, then it's even a higher percentage of time. 

It would make less sense for me to carry a cheap pay as you go, gps, a specialized tracking device for my kids, my ipad, and a separate data stick. My device is covered, but it still be worth the $90/month that my spouse pays (through our company) if I had to. 

We still have home internet because everything including our business and landline are run through it. My home internet runs my house, tv, television, and our business, so we can't get rid of that.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> I keep saying that to myself, but I have reservations about several things. I really like the multiple handsets around the home so I don't have to carry my cell phone around. I can also use my landline to find my cell phone if I can't remember where I put it down (a failing of getting older). My landline never has a dead battery, and works in a power failure. I've also several times used my landline to phone my cell to check out how something works. The big one though is 911 location service. It would be a shame to be on the 15th floor of some condo or apartment building and need 911 if you couldn't give them your exact location. I guess I try and justify the landline as a form of insurance.
> 
> ltr


I don't know if you are aware there are some VOIPS that are almost exactly like the home land line. I was hesitant before as I use my home line a lot. We use the same 5 handsets we had when we had are landline, unfortunately I lose those and the battery on the cordless still runs out like before, but that has nothing to do with the internet. We used free phone line and were even able to keep the same home phone number. It sets up that you should configure your location, including your floor when set up your line for 911. The quality is just as clear as before. I also love the fact that we can have our voicemail messages sent to our email, so I can listen to them when out of the house. We have configured our phone with us when were where in other cities working, and didn't want to pay for another phone line (when we rented apartment elsewhere). So it would meet your criteria.

The downsides are that if you do lose your internet, you don't have a phone. In our case we don't have phone, tv, security, and the ability to work, so that's pretty rare for us. In case of a power outage, we use our cell. The other challenge was there were so many other internet options, not all have the same quality, and it took my spouse time to find the right one. The one we currently have had a lot of configuration, and he had to do some special things which he said is masters in computer science helped. So I don't know that means, other than his masters degrees helps me get free phone.

On a side note, if you are worried about falling, there are some really good options that are new. Now that my dad's home alone, we worry about him falling and not being able to reach a phone. I found a 'live life alarm' for him. It is essentially one of those monitoring devices, but instead of paying the high monthly fee, its a slightly larger one time pay out, and$45 a year. The one we have found is a modified cell phone that he can wear around his neck or wrist. It has fall detection where it will call one of the 5 numbers preprogrammed in and then turns into a speak phone. It has the ability to call one person with a single touch like a cell phone. It also has a gps tracker in which people can help located his exact location if he doesn't answer. You are much younger than my dad, but he has found its a really good piece of insurance as you put it and is more practical than both a cell phone and landline from an emergency stand point.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> I don't know if you are aware there are some VOIPS that are almost exactly like the home land line. I was hesitant before as I use my home line a lot. We use the same 5 handsets we had when we had are landline


As always, thanks for the thoughtful reply Plugging Along. 

Yeah, I suspect that my end game will be to go the VOIP route with something like OOMA or MagicJack and port my present phone number that I've had for these many years. It seems so many things are keyed to that number. This will also allow me to keep the multiple handsets in my house. I've used VOIP and the sound quality seems good compared to cell. Geez, for all the amazing advanced features of cell phones, and for sure I have a flagship model, it still sucks with respect to sound quality compared to my good old landline. Why don't they take some time and make a cell phone sound good?

I'm sure there are some detractors with respect to VOIP, but I suspect very soon when Bell installs fiber to the premises, then the home phone in those cases will be VOIP. How could it be anything else since the copper will be gone. Goodbye POTS.

Yeah, the 911 situation I mention doesn't really apply to me now since I'm in a detached home, but I raised it as a topic for discussion, regardless of the newest regulations regarding 911 GPS position identification, it still doesn't solve the condo or apartment building problem. As people age, it's a fair assumption that this will be where they'll be situated. If they call on a cell phone equipped with GPS, then their location will be identified. Great, they live in a 30 floor apartment with 20 units per floor, so there's 600 doors for the ambulance crew to knock on to discover who called 911 and they're not allowed to break any door down. Your 'live life alarm' seems like a smart solution to this problem.

ltr


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> As always, thanks for the thoughtful reply Plugging Along.
> 
> Yeah, I suspect that my end game will be to go the VOIP route with something like OOMA or MagicJack and port my present phone number that I've had for these many years. It seems so many things are keyed to that number. This will also allow me to keep the multiple handsets in my house. I've used VOIP and the sound quality seems good compared to cell. Geez, for all the amazing advanced features of cell phones, and for sure I have a flagship model, it still sucks with respect to sound quality compared to my good old landline. Why don't they take some time and make a cell phone sound good?
> 
> ...


There are some decent smart phones. As a hack, I have found a REALLY GOOD Bluetooth ear piece is cheaper than an expensive iPhone, and it improves the quality of the sound, plus hands-free is a big bonus. My kids tried to argue they needed an expensive iPhone upgrade from their cheaper $100 android. I tested their phones with a blue tooth, and it was a better quality. It was close to my iPhone (which I get paid for). Also, since you indicated you lose your phone, like me, I have found having the ear piece reduces the need to go on the phone. 

If you ever do go to a VOIP, just take some time to test it out. I have had the same number for 20+ years, now its just VOIP. We did have some glitches figuring it out, but the features are great. 

The alarm for my dad is a great solution even if you are in a detached home (he is). The worry I had with a cell phone or home phone is if he fell, or had a stroke or something that prevents him from dialing or holding the phone, device is like a speaker cell phone that only has one button, and is hands free. So far the only challenge we have had is when he is out at a loud place and has leaned on a table and accidently set off the alarm. All of a suddenly he hears one of the kids yelling at him from nowhere asking if he's okay. We have scared a few of their friends. One of the things of getting older. Glad to hear you don't have to worry about this stuff.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> ... Re 911, perhaps you are not familiar with the latest regulations on that. Read here: https://crtc.gc.ca/eng/phone/911/can.htm If you are on the 15th floor with a GPS enabled smartphone, it will indeed give them your location although it will not tell them which floor I suppose ...


Is there an update saying the location will be provided today?
The links say the NG911 voice services network has to be in place by June 2020 by the phone companies. The 911 centres would then move to it as their equipment is updated.

The US seems to be aiming for 80% of emergency calls having location data by 2021, after having missed the 2005 target of 95%.
https://www.thestar.com/business/te...n-share-your-location-when-911-is-called.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_9-1-1

On would think California would have done well but the 2013/2014 numbers have between 37% to 10% of cell phone 911 calls providing location info.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/02/22/cellphone-911-lack-location-data/23570499/


For a VOIP phone that is mostly in one location instead of a cell phone, it should be as easy as making sure the 911 data is correct.


Cheers


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

I am not sure that you can treat phone costs as a separate issue in todays world without accounting for Internet and cable costs.( and perhaps GPS/dashcam). More particularily for young folk.
Many young folks today only have a cell phone with no Internet and cable.
With the packages available, they can talk, text, game, watch or cast movies, shows etc onto larger screens, search Internet, use in car for GPS and dash cam. All for the cost of one device and one monthly fee.
I could reduce my phone costs to zero easily enough but I would have Internet and cable costs.( although the subdivision I am in is wired for free Internet so in theory I could reduce phone and Internet to zero)
Some folks have GPS, dash cam, cell phone, land line, TV, a desk top, a laptop, tablet, a printer and pay 2 phone bills, cable and Internet and obviously bought all those devices. Oh and maybe a PlayStation or the like.
Many young folks I know have a cell phone and that is it. One device, one plan. Some will have a TV for viewing movies in a larger format.
Some folks still think of a phone as simply a communication device but times they are a changing.
Your entertainment needs, viewing likes, lifestyle etc will all affect your particular mix of devices, plans etc.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

twa2w said:


> I am not sure that you can treat phone costs as a separate issue in todays world without accounting for Internet and cable costs.( and perhaps GPS/dashcam). More particularily for young folk.
> Many young folks today only have a cell phone with no Internet and cable.
> With the packages available, they can talk, text, game, watch or cast movies, shows etc onto larger screens, search Internet, use in car for GPS and dash cam. All for the cost of one device and one monthly fee.
> I could reduce my phone costs to zero easily enough but I would have Internet and cable costs.( although the subdivision I am in is wired for free Internet so in theory I could reduce phone and Internet to zero)
> ...


All true twa2w. We all have different needs but it doesn't mean we can't look at questioning which are really needs vs. wants and whether what we are doing is the best answer to our needs. That's all the thread is really about, just getting ourselves to ask ourselves the questions. Seeing what other's are doing can trigger our questioning our own answers to phones and all the rest that it seems hard to separate these days.

Don't forget, this is the 'frugality' sub-forum and so a post here is supposed to be about how to reduce spending in whatever way. Phones are simply one aspect of looking at that overall question.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have friends who live off the grid on Galiano Island. Their only "Phone" is a Bell Mobility that they use as a hot spot for streaming from other devices. Their "phone" bill is quite high but no cable, TV nor landlines. They even have a stationary device for the hot spot so the phone can be mobile.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Longtimeago said:


> Don't forget, this is the 'frugality' sub-forum and so a post here is supposed to be about how to reduce spending in whatever way. Phones are simply one aspect of looking at that overall question.


I disagree this is necessarily about how to reduce spending in whatever way. Frugality is more about seeking value to meet a need, not necessarily about doing without. Need is situational and shouldn't be denigrated.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

AltaRed said:


> I disagree this is necessarily about how to reduce spending in whatever way. Frugality is more about seeking value to meet a need, not necessarily about doing without. Need is situational and shouldn't be denigrated.


OK, AltaRed, I agree it is about getting value for money, not necessarily about spending less money, that's true. I certainly did not intend to 'denigrate' needs. I am a big advocate however of being able to differentiate between a need and a want which I think some people have difficulty with doing. 

I do think it is fair to say that most people today probably spend more, on internet, tv and phone services than they need to spend if they took a hard look at it all. We are all capable of self-justifying a want and convincing ourselves it is a need. If that wasn't true, most consumer goods companies would be out of business. :rolleyes2:


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We shop on value, not price. Value to us. If that is frugal then we are frugal. We are not only willing, but we prefer to spend more on products which we know will last longer or require less maintenance. Don't care if the hotel room is $100 or $250 as long as we perceive value. We pay more for an expensive cut of steak because we prefer the taste and the texture. Plus, we see no value to us in paying for bone and excess fat and gristle. We think the cost to us is less by doing so. We buy certain brands of clothing. They are sometimes more expensive but we find that they wear better and we don't have to shop as often. Does that mean we are spendthrifts or frugal? 

It hardly matters at the end of the day because no one else should care what we do or how we spend our money.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

ian said:


> It hardly matters at the end of the day because no one else should care what we do or how we spend our money.


This is true, but when members post about their frugality or lack thereof, then they must think that someone cares 

CNBC did a survey on frugality and cheapness. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/22/are-you-cheap-or-just-frugal-heres-how-to-tell.html

Key finding was that 90 percent of people view frugality as an appealing trait in a romantic partner


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

We all have wants and needs. Some people can afford both easily without needing to husband their money. Some can barely cover their needs. I think most retired folks on this forum are somewhat closer to the former.

Most of us can have both with a little frugality or careful shopping.

If you are simple being cheap to meet your needs so you can have a bigger bank account when you die, then I feel sorry for these folks.

If you are being frugal to cover your needs and to enjoy more of your wants then it is a matter of degree.

I tend to be frugal in many areas because I dislike wasting my my money. For example, if I am careful with my money I may get 30 days of skiing in, for the same money as some friends pay for 20 days. In my case skiing is a need, not a want ;-). 

Agree with value for money assuming this is something you need and will use.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

I managed to get on the Koodo promo a few months ago for $40/month for unlimited talk and text and 6gb data.


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

Going basic, ditching Bell and taking my paid off (but now ancient) device to Public Mobile for $35/mo 5gb plan + first month free + $25 referral reward.

Then I'll just need a cheap $30-40/mo ISP plan. I don't need cable/landline. Best possible scenario for me while trying to cut expenses as much as I can.


----------



## mzkee11 (Oct 10, 2018)

you can try Fongo. Its an app and you get a Canadian number. Its free. My phone bill is zero dollars a year


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Just noticed that the automatic billing on our Telus internet/TV just went up by $20 with not so much as a heads up.

This same thing happened last year. I had to call and have them reverse the charges. This time I think that we will shop prior to calling to understand where the market currently is.


----------



## dadaswell (Jan 6, 2016)

Our family's cell phone plan totals $156.50 before tax/month. That includes 4 lines with unlimited talk/text, and the following data: One of the lines has 8 Gb Data, and the other three have 9Gb data. We managed to jump in at a great promo time. The extra 1 Gb on three of the lines is for a limited time only...customer loyalty bonus.


----------

